# Period was 2 months late now brown /red spotting!



## drk.grphks

Hello ladies,

My name is Christina and I need some helpful advice. I posted a previous thread about my period being 32+ days late here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/n...48577-period-32-days-late-please-help-me.html

Here is just a quote to reiterate from my previous thread:



> My last period was August 7, today is October 8. I am officially 32 days late. I have had 2 negative blood tests, several negative hpts. I have never been this late before and I feel like I am pregnant. I am nauseous all the time, I cannot eat meat (same thing happened with my first pregnancies), I have to pee all the time, my cervix is high and firm, my breasts...the areolas are huge and have white bumps around them. Plus they are super tender. My sense of smell is crazy and I feel like I have gotten larger around the middle.
> 
> I just feel like I am losing my mind with all these symptoms but the tests are all negative. With my second pregnancy I did not get any positive tests until I was 10 weeks along. This is so hard, and I could use some words of encouragement. My poor husband is as frustrated as I am. He has always been tuned into my cycles so he is aware of how late I am. Please, please someone help me. We were not actively trying, but would love it if I was pregnant.
> 
> P.S. I calculated when I last ovulated and it just so happens we did have unprotected sex during my ovulation period. So it just frustrates me even more.


Now, yesterday I started having light brown spotting with light cramping. It barely left a stain on the pad and was only their when I wiped. I was like ok, this is new if this is a period. Usually when I have a period I have real hard cramping that I can feel in my back, my hips feel heavy, etc. I know with both of my daughters I bled a little in early pregnancy but for like a day. And I cannot remember if I had cramping. But today, I woke up checked my pad and still no stain from the brown discharge. But when I got up to wipe the toilet paper had brown/red blood on it with little clots. Their is still a lot of brown stuff, which I find weird. I usually bleed bright red and don't get the brown stuff until my period is done. I am extremely nauseous, still having light cramping. I don't know if this is my period or just early pregnancy bleeding or maybe even a miscarriage! I took another hpt and it was negative Any advice would be so appreciated, I don't know what this is. I did have a pelvic exam the day before yesterday, maybe that started all this... :-(


----------



## jeslyn

Hi Christina, i am in the same boat minus the spotting. My AF was due the end of September, and nothing! BFN's on HPT's, huge, sore bbs, gained 5lbs, and frustrated as ever. I'm going for blood test next week. I just want something! Sorry no helpful information, but you are not alone. My ob actually said that you can still ovulate with no AF, so I'm DTD every other day anyway :)


----------



## drk.grphks

lol, could to know. I should have been DTD all this time, but did not because we thought I was pregnant. Uh, but I officially think this is just a super late period. I have an appointment with my GYN to try to figure out what happened and help me figure out when I will be ovulating now...uh...

Thanx, good luck to you!

:dust:


----------



## modbagels

Hi Christina, 

I'm curious to know how this turned out. My AF was 2 weeks late when I took my PT, 2 were faint positives and my FRER that I took two days later were negative. After 51 days of nothing, I thought I got my AF on 1/18, but it lasted only for a few hours so it was only spotting. I normally have 5 week cycles, every 35 days. I went to the doctor today, took a urine test which came up negative but I am waiting for the blood test results. I have the weirdest feeling that I am pregnant though.


----------



## D.E.P

Hi There, can any one help me i am sort of in the same situation here, 
i was due on nearly 3 months ago, i have had spotting of brown discharge over the last 2 months but still no period. last week i had two days of really bright red light blood then straight back to the brown bleeding but there was not alot of it only when i wiped myself with a bit of tissue. 
I have done a number of home pregnancy tests and they have all come back negative, my boobs have got a little bigger and i have on and off cramping down in my belly, i have a bit of back pain now and again and today i have had a serious headache i cant seem to shift. 

i went to the doctors two weeks ago she done a pregnancy test and it came back negative i dont personally think she done it for long enough but then my home pregnancy tests are all saying the same, i dont want to keep doing them in front of my partner because it will get him all worked up again if it comes back negative. can anyone give me some sort of idea here i am never normally late like this and i am not really under any sort of stress but the last two months i feel i am snapping at everything and anything and getting extremely frustrated. 

anyone to help me or advice ?? ?


----------



## Ss83

hi
my periods were really irregular and if I went over 35 days then my period was just brown spotting for up to 15 days, never needed to use tampons it was so light and old blood (brown)
sounds to me like this is just because you've gone so long this cycle, it may be that you didn't ovulate and so your body is out of sync.


----------



## D.E.P

Ss83 said:


> hi
> my periods were really irregular and if I went over 35 days then my period was just brown spotting for up to 15 days, never needed to use tampons it was so light and old blood (brown)
> sounds to me like this is just because you've gone so long this cycle, it may be that you didn't ovulate and so your body is out of sync.

Hey i have been brown spotting for longer than that it would come and go and plus my boobs are bigger with darker nipples with like little white spots and the cramping can be really hard to bare sometimes i am going to do a home pregnancy test tomorrow but my doctor did say if it comes up neg to do a blood test :) x


----------



## dwb1985

I have two girls so far, n had a miscarriage last May(2013) but didn't get dnc til Feb(2014) but Doctor said my body had passed everything. Well since Oct (2013) I been having spotting every time I wipe and I bleed during intercourse but stop after I'm done.well thank you I have been spotting for 5 months now n last period was in Jan(2014) I'm not even going to take a pt cuz I did that every month from oct(2013) til Jan(2014) with negative results. It's March(2014) n I haven't had a period since Jan(2014) not feeling prego at all I just wana stop spotting. I'm going crazy seeing light pink blood coming out of me every day wen I use d bathroom. Went to doctor 2 weeks ago he told me my cervix look tender (wat does that mean) I ask he said he will tell me wen I go back next Mon wow can anybody please help me


----------



## WaitWhat

dwb1985 said:


> I have two girls so far, n had a miscarriage last May(2013) but didn't get dnc til Feb(2014) but Doctor said my body had passed everything. Well since Oct (2013) I been having spotting every time I wipe and I bleed during intercourse but stop after I'm done.well thank you I have been spotting for 5 months now n last period was in Jan(2014) I'm not even going to take a pt cuz I did that every month from oct(2013) til Jan(2014) with negative results. It's March(2014) n I haven't had a period since Jan(2014) not feeling prego at all I just wana stop spotting. I'm going crazy seeing light pink blood coming out of me every day wen I use d bathroom. *Went to doctor 2 weeks ago he told me my cervix look tender (wat does that mean) I ask he said he will tell me wen I go back next Mon wow can anybody please help me*

wtf?? He sounds like an ass. He should've told you right then and there. Get a new doctor that doesn't want to milk your insurance company. And you should make a new thread as this one is from 2012.


----------

